# Eating Disorders



## Oxygen42 (Oct 12, 2014)

I understand that eating disorders among men are much less common than among women and as such I'm an outlier, but I'm curious to see if there's anyone else in this sausage-fest forum who suffers from an eating disorder. I'm a 16 year old male living in Canada, suffering from EDNOS with symptoms of excessive exercise, restriction, and purging. Anyone else here comfortable with sharing any experiences or views?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 15, 2014)

I have Pseudodysphagia. It's basically an irrational fear of choking, which has caused me to go without eating solid foods for up to 3 years at a time. Needless to say, it has played hell with my social life and health over the years until I found a good psychotherapist to work with and begin exposure therapy with. I nearly died of it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2014)

Oxygen42 said:


> I understand that eating disorders among men are much less common than among women and as such I'm an outlier



Not sure if this is going to help at all, but modern research is starting to show that much more men have eating disorders than originally believed. A lot of it has to do with how differently male eating disorders work compared to those in women. 

At my work we recently had to sit through a seminar about this, as it's starting to be a problem in some industries, especially those which aren't conducive to a regular eating/sleeping schedule and especially those which are heavily staffed by one gender. 

So you're not alone, not by a long shot. There are probably plenty of guys you know that have their own problems, so there's no need to be feel any shame. 

Sorry if that didn't help any.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 15, 2014)

My girlfriend's mother and younger sister both struggle with eating disorders. Her mom's is pretty much from a lack of care and responsibility, which has lead her to have image issues, and her sister has the image issues that were pushed on her by her mom. Luckily my girlfriend didn't develop any sort of long-term effect from it. I don't know a whole lot about the science behind eating disorders, nor do I claim to have any sort of insight that could help reduce or eliminate any of your symptoms. But, I have seen first hand what it can do to a person, and how difficult it is to struggle with, so I am completely empathetic. I think I speak for more than a handful here in saying that you're more than welcome to post about your struggles and woes, and someone will always be here to give you a pat on the back and help get you out of the dark places you get stuck in. Hope everything turns out for the best, man.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 17, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I think I speak for more than a handful here in saying that you're more than welcome to post about your struggles and woes, and someone will always be here to give you a pat on the back and help get you out of the dark places you get stuck in. Hope everything turns out for the best, man.


 
Seconded.


----------



## skeels (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a lot of experience with ED's. They can affect your blood sugars, your electrolytes, your mood, your self-image, your relationships. .. they are all consuming. No pun intended. 

Food and our attitude towards food affects our entire lives. Be careful. EDs can destroy. 

Personally, I don't have a clinical ED, but was married to someone who did. Her ED affected me with food guilt. I have a hyperactive metabolism- I'm a tall, slender, very physical hard working dude and really should be eating about 4 or 5000 calories a day- which can be hard, both time-wise and just financially! Throw food issues in and that can get screwed up easily. 

Look at it this way. Our bodies are truly a temple that we build. Okay, so maybe we just maintain or renovate them, but you get it. Food is medicine, fuel for the machine that houses our minds and souls. Take care of your self.


----------



## Oxygen42 (Oct 18, 2014)

I wasn't really intending for this to be a thread of me whining, but I've been really struggling lately, which is why I made the post. I've never liked anything about how I look, but the past few weeks it`s been much much worse. When I look in the mirror, all I can see is horrid deformities. My eyebrows are different shapes, my eyes are different shapes, my teeth are uneven, my body is strangely proportioned, my knees angle inwards. I feel like a freak, and the past few weeks I've been thinking that I'd rather be dead than continue looking the way I do. I've been purging 3 or 4 times a day, and working out for an hour to an hour and a half pretty much every day. I"m at the bottom of a hole, and I can't quite find a way out. It feels like the only thing that will fix the way I feel is to lose more weight.


----------



## skeels (Oct 18, 2014)

Dude. All these self-image doubts are untruths. Every single person in the world is a wonderful, unique, beautiful, astronomically unlikely creation of eons of genetic magic. We are the way we are for a reason. 

Weight is bullshite. I'm skinny. It runs in my family. My buddy is a big dude, barrel chested, big paunch.. runs in his family. We are both weirdos.. runs in the families. Beauty is bullshite. Fashion standards, created by fickle societal trends. Look at the history of what is considered "beauty".. always changing, manipulated by modern marketing. ..

Your health is what's important. A healthy diet, healthy lifestyle, a healthy outlook on who you are. You are a single, unique individual and worthy of being happy. Just let yourself. Be Your own best friend. Stop torturing yourself with other's ideals. Stop driving yourself to despair over not being something else. You are you. There's only one you and this world needs you to be you. 

Purging weakens yourself, throws you into imbalance. That's not you. That's hunger, malnutrition, the headaches, the desperation, telling you untruths. Bullshite like you're not good enough, like you need to be different. Fock that noise. Don't listen. Food is medicine. For your body. For your soul. For your heart. Be healthy. Be truthful. Believe in yourself. Believe the truth. 

Find others with EDs. Listening to their stories will give you a real insight. EDs can destroy. Like all self-destructive mental illnesses, EDs will try to make you believe their lies when the only want to destroy you. Don't believe the lies- you are worth the truth. The truth.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 19, 2014)

Oxygen, don't think for one second you are alone in this, as said above more people have some portion of a disorder but don't know it or will never mention it.

I have been fighting it all my life but my problem is different than yours, I have to sum it up as a fear of food. Being an athlete this is really hard because I don't like to eat and it can be really hard to recover to train for the next day.
For me the thought of the meat making me sick is enough to make me sick, I could have a bite of properly cooked chicken and if I can't control my mind I will turn green and get sick. This has nothing to do with what I ate just the mental response to the food and its pure fear for me.

When I was a kid I saw my pet sheep get slaughtered for some ceremony that really affected me and i can't get past it. Because of my fear of meat I never really ate it if I had a choice, when it was forced on me as a kid i ended up either mentally sick or physically sick because I was not used to the meat. Fast forward to today and I am 48 still fighting it, I totally gave up on meat when I was 18 and have zero desire to eat it, I also feel 1000 times better.

My issue now is meat again and how it makes my food toxic, going out for dinner is pretty tough as I think they will handle some raw chicken then make my salad brrr yuck that freaks me out... 
The way I deal with it is to challenge my mind, I have almost a mantra that i say in in my head "if it makes me sick then I will get sick, I won't think about it until I throw up" this really helps me get through a meal. The other thing I use is the facts, I have not been sick from food for over 25 years, I have felt seriously sick though, I will also return to locations that gave me good food, I will dare myself to try something new, I will not not eat because I am scared of where I am as long as its a clean reasonable place.

So thats me, I have been fighting my issue for almost 40 years and I am wining it, I refuse to have it run my life.
My recent trip to Italy was an amazing test for me that I passed, different food, different language, 5,000 calories burned per day meaning endless eating, different place to eat every day, eating to recover for the next days ride.
All of this was terrifying for me for 8 months from when we booked the trip, I just totally sucked it up and used my mantra and attacked the food there. I was ok and had an amazing time which really opened my eyes to how my food issue is stopping me from seeing the world.

Below is a picture of my brother and I at the top of a big mountain pass in Italy, this took us over two hours to climb at 100% effort in first gear.
Why I mention this is this was after 4 days and 400Km of riding and eating, I made it up easily ish... Second, look at my brother compared to me, I am 144 and he is 195 so you can imagine how much harder it was for him.
18 months before this picture he was 265 pounds, diabetic, smoker, unable to walk around the block. We worked together that entire time to get him fit, get him on the bike and able to actually live an active healthy life.

So again your not alone, stay positive and know there are others like you that have beat or at least found a way to manage the mental issues we have.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Oxygen42 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you for your support, guys. It means a lot.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2014)

While I know this is much, much easier said than done, I believe a bulk and a strength training program might actually help with what you claim is the disproportion in your body. When you get on a program that emphasizes compound lifts, your muscles will all start growing and evening out. I have essentially the opposite problem that you have. I was extremely small (5'9" and 138 lbs) earlier this year, and was always extremely self-conscious about my figure. Now that I eat frequently and lift heavy 4x a week, I'm starting to get bigger, my muscles are filling out, and I feel like I have a much more even physique. I now float around 165-170 lbs, and I feel the best and strongest I've ever felt in my life. Again, I know just saying it is a much different thing than doing it, and I may be going about this the entire wrong way. Just giving you a little bit of insight on what my struggle has been, and maybe how it can help you.


----------



## Oxygen42 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm actually not officially allowed to exercise. When I work out, it's in secret in my room doing pushups and stuff to try to make up for anything I didn't purge. I can't really start going to the gym until I get the okay from the treatment staff of the outpatient program I'm in.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2014)

Ah. I see. Well, you can still implement the same principal into things like push-ups, pull-ups, and sit-ups. Those will all develop strong muscles, and they can pretty much be done anywhere. It's a tough battle, but don't let it get the best of you, man. You are unique in your own right, and you deserve nothing but the best. This is a very strong demon, but you need to find it in yourself to show him that you're stronger and won't bow down to a lesser being. It's good that you're voicing your struggles to the public (even though you've shown no real identity, it's still a very big step), so now the goal lies in fixing the struggles and fighting against them. You have the strength. Don't succumb to anything less than what you deserve.


----------



## Oxygen42 (Oct 20, 2014)

I know this sounds contradictory, but I've always seen exercise as a way of punishing myself. If I eat and don't purge then I need to punish myself for it. It's one of the things where I know that what I'm doing is unhealthy, but I feel like I need to hurt myself, to go until I can't walk, to make up for any calories I take in.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 20, 2014)

I see. Then maybe stepping away from it is in your best interest?


----------



## Oxygen42 (Oct 21, 2014)

As in all things, that is much much easier said than done. It's like any addiction, but nobody deludes themselves into thinking smoking is good for them, so in a way it's worse.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 21, 2014)

Absolutely. Best of luck, man. At least you can step away from it and realize that there is a problem. That's step one.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm addicted to food. Like, the feeling of being engorged. I'm not a huge lard bucket, but I'm about 40 lbs overweight. I'm worried that if I keep on this sedentary lifestyle and keep eating and basing my schedule on what I want to eat for lunch and dinner that I will be a huge lard bucket. I used to be 175, but now I'm up to 220, and I hate myself. I don't know what happened, but I want to un-do it.
(I'm 23 and 6-0 btw)


----------



## Solodini (Nov 6, 2014)

Change some of what you're eating for vegetables. They take a while to eat, are lower in calories than stodgy, heavy food, will help you to feel healthier so you might feel more able to exercise.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Nov 6, 2014)

what are some good beginner-level exercises? I used to play football, but that was a while ago, I honestly forgot how to work out and do a routine, and other stuff I find online is too intense to start out at right now.
I was told by a guy at GNC to do 30 mins of swimming, squats and pull-ups because it works bigger groups of muscles when trying to just shed weight and tone up. But I can't do a pull up because I weigh 220 and still have 175 lifting arms, so what is a good alternative?


----------



## Decon87 (Nov 6, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> what are some good beginner-level exercises? I used to play football, but that was a while ago, I honestly forgot how to work out and do a routine, and other stuff I find online is too intense to start out at right now.
> I was told by a guy at GNC to do 30 mins of swimming, squats and pull-ups because it works bigger groups of muscles when trying to just shed weight and tone up. But I can't do a pull up because I weigh 220 and still have 175 lifting arms, so what is a good alternative?



Yea, that's some good advice to shed the weight. Cardio and full body stuff will do that quickly. Later one when you've lost the fat that you want to lose I'd look into a bulking routine, but for now that's perfect.

Pull downs are your best alternative to pullups. Weighted pull downs like this guy is doing:







Either that or assisted pullups if you go to a gym. You can set the weight which basically assists you so that you're only lifting your weight minus the weight you set.

Also, throw pushups into that set of excercises if you want it to be more effective.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Honestly, the hardest thing is breaking the cycle and getting out and doing it.
Then changing the eating habits.


----------



## Ibzzus (Nov 7, 2014)

I doubt I have an eating disorder, although I never really got myself checked up, but I only eat food when I am extremely hungry. I can go weeks with just one meal a day. The whole concept of eating seems like a chore. When I do eat, I eat really fast and don't chew as much as I should, I just want to get it out of the way so that I can get back to whatever I was doing. I have been skinny my entire life, and this practice isn't helping. Food just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 7, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> what are some good beginner-level exercises? I used to play football, but that was a while ago, I honestly forgot how to work out and do a routine, and other stuff I find online is too intense to start out at right now.
> I was told by a guy at GNC to do 30 mins of swimming, squats and pull-ups because it works bigger groups of muscles when trying to just shed weight and tone up. But I can't do a pull up because I weigh 220 and still have 175 lifting arms, so what is a good alternative?


 
Definitely pushups as a fairly easy one. You'll probably struggle to do many at first but just work at trying from the ground, even if you don't get any lift, until your arms give out. Then try again a minute later, until failure (your arms die), then another minute later. Even when you're able to do 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 eventually that'll take a couple of minutes at most so that'll be less than 10 minutes to do a few sets. I do one day on, one day off as you want to give your muscles a chance to recover so you can come back stronger.

Also try doing them from your knees rather than your feet to start. That'll make it a little easier. Make sure your body isn't limp: you want your body to stay as straight as possible but I feel sticking your butt out a bit is better than being limp, as it'll at least work your abs a bit.

Low split squat jumps are a good one for your legs (down on one knee, use your other leg to jump up and swap your legs. Keep going until you die. Even do it as just standing up then back down if you don't yet have the explosiveness for jumps. You probably don't.)

Crouch when you need to pick things up. Stand with slightly bended knees and stick your butt out a little when you are standing around, to get more muscles involved.

Stand and walk more. Waiting for the microwave to blast something, stand and wait (or do some pushups); waiting for a plane/train/bus to board then stand; idling at work, stand; at a bar, get a place up by the bar so your friends can sit on the high stools but you can stand.
I've seriously lost a load of belly since I've been standing at work. Some days I'm tired so I'll vegetate but most days I'll stand unless I'm typing a long email. I'll crouch to type a short one (or this post).
Calories Burned Standing Vs. Sitting | LIVESTRONG.COM

Even little everyday change, like the aforementioned crouching to pick things up, not using your hands to help you when you try to stand up, fully straightening your legs after each step on a staircase (especially if you go 2 or 3 steps at a time), walking with your weight on the balls of your feet so your calves work more, these sorts of things will give you little extra uses of your body and practise certain movements to make workouts better.

As far as I understand, the more muscle you have, the more calories your body burns, just by existing and sustaining itself so even these small exercises should help a bit.

Swimming is good, as you mentioned, cardio and full body workout with minimal resistance and damage, provided you know how to swim and don't drown.  When I'm way out of puff when swimming, I do back stroke to let me breathe easier while still using my muscles.

If you don't have a pullup bar, chuck a towel over a door and grip the towel as your bar. It'll work your grip more, which'll help to build your forearms, too.

Burpees are horrible, if you really wanna work yourself!

I'd recommend taking up something like Muay Thai, so you're doing an activity which keeps you working hard, with someone else to push you, and you to push them as you swap who's striking and who's holding pads. You don't need to spar to get the benefits of it: pad sessions can be really hard work without being hit!

Various planks, side planks and hip bridges will do good things for your core, as will buying a swiss ball (<$20) and using that as your chair when you're at home: lift your feet off the ground as much as possible and build strength and endurance in the muscles which stablise you to keep you balanced.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 7, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> I'm addicted to food. Like, the feeling of being engorged. I'm not a huge lard bucket, but I'm about 40 lbs overweight. I'm worried that if I keep on this sedentary lifestyle and keep eating and basing my schedule on what I want to eat for lunch and dinner that I will be a huge lard bucket. I used to be 175, but now I'm up to 220, and I hate myself. I don't know what happened, but I want to un-do it.
> (I'm 23 and 6-0 btw)



Ive faced a very similar problem since coming to University.

Now I wouldn't say that I have an eating disorder, more so I'm just a weak, lazy, food loving junky.

I'm third year now and I've been consistently falling off the wagon in terms of health, I was sitting at about 180 when I arrived and now I'm up at 230, 6"1.
My Girlfriend has recently lost a bit of weight and has been great inspiration, but not enough to completely curb my habits. Im just totally addicted to unhealthy food, I think about eating literally all the time. Its usually not "what am I going to do today?" Its more along the lines of "What am I going to have for breakfast, lunch, dinner, and the multiple snacks inbetween each". Getting into an exercise routine has never been an issue for me but kicking my eating habits since getting here has been hell...I cut out beer about 4 months ago and thats helped (We drink a lot here ) but Im having a hard time resisting the urge to order dominos every couple days, or stopping off at mcdonalds for lunch.

Counting calories has been something thats worked in the past but my last few attempts ended in failure, any new apps or tricks I should look into for kicking my eating habits? I'm moving into a new place tuesday so I really want to seize this opportunity and try to get into new routines.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 7, 2014)

Start making your own food, even your own homemade versions of the unhealthy things: burgers, pizzas. You can make them with better ingredients, intentionally make smaller portions and add in healthy things to pad it out. Buy loads of fresh stuff and make sure you eat it before it goes off. "Crap, this'll be bad in a couple of days, better make something with it now. **google recipes with [ingredient]**"


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 7, 2014)

Solodini said:


> Start making your own food, even your own homemade versions of the unhealthy things: burgers, pizzas. You can make them with better ingredients, intentionally make smaller portions and add in healthy things to pad it out. Buy loads of fresh stuff and make sure you eat it before it goes off. "Crap, this'll be bad in a couple of days, better make something with it now. **google recipes with [ingredient]**"



More home cooking is a great idea, our current apartment has a pretty miserable kitchen with a corner pillar counter and a tiny ass sink. Making anything totally destroys the whole kitchen. Its super off putting so we find ourselves ordering out a lot, or running down and picking food up from somewhere.

Ill try to really push that when we move in, this place has a MUCH better kitchen.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 7, 2014)

MyPlate Calorie Tracker and Fitness Program | LIVESTRONG.COM

This is what I use to track my caloric intake every day. I'm trying to add the pounds on, so I'm eating around 4,000 calories a day. If I don't use it, then track a similar amount the next day, I realize how much I miss. For instance, I stopped using it for a while out of sheer laziness. Started using it yesterday and ate more than I usually do to try and compensate, and I still came up 1,000 calories short of my goal. So it helps put things into perspective and lets you know exactly where you stand in terms of your macros (calories, protein, carbs, fats). I've got it downloaded on my iPhone (it's free).


----------



## Solodini (Nov 10, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> More home cooking is a great idea, our current apartment has a pretty miserable kitchen with a corner pillar counter and a tiny ass sink. Making anything totally destroys the whole kitchen. Its super off putting so we find ourselves ordering out a lot, or running down and picking food up from somewhere.
> 
> Ill try to really push that when we move in, this place has a MUCH better kitchen.


 
Make the most of the tiny kitchen. Not much room to store stuff: buy fresh and in limited amounts. Cook only what you can eat sensibly as you won't be storing much. No storing means less to binge/snack on.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 17, 2014)

Just to give people the '10 day update' I've been pretty damn successive cutting down on my eating. Calorie intake has gone down to a healthy level and we've started to actually use our kitchen.

Lost a few pounds as well. 

Hopefully Ill be able to keep steady with this, I can feel my stomach shrinking and I have to admit its a good feeling. Yesterday was the first time in years that I physically could not finish my meal at a restaurant.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 18, 2014)

Good job, buddy. Glad you're feeling the benefits, not feeling it as a chore.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 18, 2014)

Good job for sure! One thing that always helps with anything in life that we typically dread doing is to find what you really like about it. Find something about cooking and healthy eating that you can indulge yourself in....for lack of a better word.  There are about 10 different forms of weightlifting. Mine just happens to be powerlifting, and that's after going through different routines and styles to find just what I like. Keep it up, brother!


----------



## Solodini (Nov 19, 2014)

Agreed. Hopefully you'll save money by cooking for yourselves and can use that to go do fun activities together, which should further help.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 19, 2014)

One interesting advice that I have actually seen working a lot: eat, and then go shopping for your food. That way you'll be able to reason yourself into buying decent stuff needing cooking.
If you go shopping while hungry you'll be more easily prey to junk food.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 20, 2014)

Yup^^^^
Also don't forget the simple stuff like fruit juice, soda, beer or alcohol,tea and coffee if you like it sweet. Another killer is gatorade or energy drinks.

I need to find a way to get some meat in me as well, I hate meat but am tired of to much carbs and same old food. Right now I am not racing or cycling hard and had to cut back the carbs, I have a hard time getting enough calories from veggies and trying to build some muscle its hard to get enough protein.

Had some chicken the other day and my head was just brutal, I felt so sick and had to distract myself to get my mind off it. Going to try it again tonight and just face the mental issues and deal with them..


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 21, 2014)

Bevo said:


> Yup^^^^
> Also don't forget the simple stuff like fruit juice, soda, beer or alcohol,tea and coffee if you like it sweet. Another killer is gatorade or energy drinks.
> 
> I need to find a way to get some meat in me as well, I hate meat but am tired of to much carbs and same old food. Right now I am not racing or cycling hard and had to cut back the carbs, I have a hard time getting enough calories from veggies and trying to build some muscle its hard to get enough protein.
> ...



Have you considered just eating legumes instead? You don't necessarily have to eat meat.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 21, 2014)

I do eat them pretty much daily but the problem is type of protien and getting enough, lots of beans!
To get 140 grams a day that's allot of beans and oddly not enough calories. 

If I can get my head around the mental block of chicken or fish I think my cycling performance would be greatly improved.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 21, 2014)

I mean, do you also have an issue with whey protein?


----------



## vilk (Nov 25, 2014)

So, I'm not sure that what I'm about to talk about is necessarily an eating disorder, but I think it's maybe close enough related

Recently I've been so completely disinterested in food or eating. I guess that I like the way food tastes, but not enough to actually go through the effort that it takes to eat it. So, instead of eating breakfast or dinner I just drink a meal replacement protein shake for people who are trying to diet. I do generally have a small sandwich or something for lunch when I'm at work, though I kind of don't really enjoy it.

Is this safe to do? The instructions say that I'm supposed to be eating foods with the protein shake, but I haven't been. Maybe just a glass of vegetable juice or something to make sure I'm getting my vitamins. 


Also, from a psychological standpoint, has anyone ever gone through a phase like this? Where consuming food is almost another chore, like taking out the trash or cleaning. I know that there are foods that I like and I can eat them, but the amount of pleasure I get from eating a food that I like yields diminishing returns. I'm pretty much only eating because I know that I have to to be healthy. 
The reason I wouldn't call it an eating disorder is because (even though I'm not perfectly happy with how I look) I don't believe it's really related to me wanting to change my body.

What do you think? Is it so bad for someone to live only eating real food about once a day and make up the rest with powdered protein shake? Provided I do keep up with my vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 26, 2014)

Ask an astronaut.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 26, 2014)

vilk said:


> So, I'm not sure that what I'm about to talk about is necessarily an eating disorder, but I think it's maybe close enough related
> 
> Recently I've been so completely disinterested in food or eating. I guess that I like the way food tastes, but not enough to actually go through the effort that it takes to eat it. So, instead of eating breakfast or dinner I just drink a meal replacement protein shake for people who are trying to diet. I do generally have a small sandwich or something for lunch when I'm at work, though I kind of don't really enjoy it.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Tom (EtherialEntity) mentioned previously that he only has one solid meal a day, and he's a powerlifter like me. The thing is, he makes very calorie and nutrient-dense shakes 3-4 times a day. Try adding some more stuff to your shakes to account for the lack of solid foods, such as peanut butter, oats, hazelnut spread, honey, and olive oil. Try to make every shake between 400 and 1000 calories, with high protein and moderate carbs. If you manage that, there's no reason a liquid diet wouldn't work.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok. I'm doing it. I'm 230. I'm dropping 50 lbs this year. No excuses.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jan 8, 2015)

I need a plan to follow. I can feel myself stray from it. I need a routine that won't kill me starting back out, but that I can start feeling results. And most importantly I need to eat better. Food addiction is the worst. I went from 175 to 235 in three years and I hate myself because of it.
I'm lazy, I'm always tired, and my schedule revolves around what I'm going to eat that day.
Maybe I should go on a fast/cleanse to like break the habit?


----------



## Solodini (Jan 9, 2015)

Come up with healthy substitutes for what you're eating. Buy fruit and veg at the start of the week if it's cheaper to do so, make meal plans and don't deviate: make only enough for whole servings, either one at a time or one night's dinner, and lunch leftovers of one portion the next day. Make sure they're sensible portions.


----------

